# Did another trap set up today



## SoMDBeekeeper (Sep 18, 2009)

Iddee,

Please email me, I have an interesting proposal for you.

craig at somdbeekeeper.com (replace "at" with "@" and remove the quotes)

Thanks!
-=Craig
http://SoMDBeekeeper.com


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Craig,
I don't think iddee has been on here in a couple years.
Maybe he has an email link.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I have done a few trapouts and cutouts with Iddee in the past, he can be found at http://www.beekeepingforums.com/. That is me in pic # 7.


----------



## Illinois (Feb 23, 2007)

Are the bees in the soffit?


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Illinois,
This was an occupied rental house and the owner did not want to deal with a cutout so we did the trapout. Don't think they were in the soffit, they were in the wall or in the attic we never did venture that far.
Ski


----------

